# Austin Rivers agrees to two-year, $6.4 million deal with Clippers



## BlakeJesus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620286854017908736


----------



## Marcus13

One of the absolute worst players in the NBA


----------



## e-monk

nepotism!


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> nepotism!


This type of stuff happens all the time at my company, but I didn't expect it to happen in the NBA.


----------



## Porn Player

That's a pretty big contract for a pretty bad player.


----------



## Bogg

Rivers was fine off the bench for the Clippers and was their third-best guard in the playoffs, when Jamal Crawford fell off the face of the earth. It's probably a little rich for him, but the Clippers also don't really have a viable means to replace him, giving his agent a ton of leverage (to say nothing, of course, with his agent negotiating with Austin's dad over what Austin should make). Nothing to see here.


----------



## GNG

e-monk said:


> nepotism!


Allowance!


----------



## RollWithEm

So now that the band is basically back together... did the Clippers improve this offseason or just get crazier?

*PG* Chris Paul/Austin Rivers
*SG* J.J. Redick/Lance Stephenson/Jamal Crawford (presumably)
*SF* Paul Pierce/Wesley Johnson/Jordan Hamilton
*PF* Blake Griffin/Josh Smith
*C* DeAndre Jordan/Cole Aldrich

They still need to add a 3rd PG and some big depth. I just smell another first or second round exit for this team. They'll probably come into the playoff somewhere between the 3rd and 6th seeds. That means they're likely playing either OKC, Memphis, San Antonio, or Houston in the first round. If they can manage to beat any of those teams (which I'm not sure they can), is there really any chance they would beat another one of those teams or even the Warriors in Round 2? Not bloody likely.


----------



## Drizzy

Still really like the Pierce addition, especially for them. But I doubt the moves they made will be enough as you said.


----------



## hobojoe

RollWithEm said:


> So now that the band is basically back together... did the Clippers improve this offseason or just get crazier?
> 
> *PG* Chris Paul/Austin Rivers
> *SG* J.J. Redick/Lance Stephenson/Jamal Crawford (presumably)
> *SF* Paul Pierce/Wesley Johnson/Jordan Hamilton
> *PF* Blake Griffin/Josh Smith
> *C* DeAndre Jordan/Cole Aldrich
> 
> They still need to add a 3rd PG and some big depth. I just smell another first or second round exit for this team. They'll probably come into the playoff somewhere between the 3rd and 6th seeds. That means they're likely playing either OKC, Memphis, San Antonio, or Houston in the first round. If they can manage to beat any of those teams (which I'm not sure they can), is there really any chance they would beat another one of those teams or even the Warriors in Round 2? Not bloody likely.


You're turning into @Damian Necronamous with these depth charts in every thread.


----------



## RollWithEm

hobojoe said:


> You're turning into @Damian Necronamous with these depth charts in every thread.


I hadn't really sat back and started thinking about compiled rosters until today. Just trying to wrap my head around the new landscape.


----------



## GNG

hobojoe said:


> You're turning into @Damian Necronamous with these depth charts in every thread.


Makes me miss @robyg1974.


----------



## RollWithEm

GNG said:


> Makes me miss @robyg1974.


He was my single favorite poster ever on this site.


----------

